

Dropbox should really do this. - afaasap
http://vimeo.com/64833479

======
oellegaard
I'd recommend the postal service. It works really great and have a long record
of actually delivering the stuff you give them. The "blue" boxes in the movie
are btw very common in Denmark, when you order something you can have them
shipped to the boxes, so you can pick your package up 24/7.

------
marquis
Ah so many opportunities for mischief.

------
anderspetersson
No, dropbox should focus on dropbox.

